# Einstellungen für E-Mail-Client



## Cuver77 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neuer ISPConfig-Nutzer. Installation und Einrichtung des 1. Kunden hat gut geklappt. Allerdings habe ich nirgends Informationen zu Einstellungen in E-Mail-Client für den Mailabruf per POP und IMAP gefunden.

Was muss ich als Eingangsserver und Ausgangsserver jeweils für POP und IMAP eintragen?

Mails abrufen hat schon geklappt, aber beim Senden wird mein Passwort nicht angenommen. SMTP-Authentifizierung mit den selben Daten wie Eingangsserver ist aktiv.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2010)

> Was muss ich als Eingangsserver und Ausgangsserver jeweils für POP und  IMAP eintragen?


Eine beliebige IP-Adresse oder Domain, die auf den Server verweist.



> Mails abrufen hat schon geklappt, aber beim Senden wird mein Passwort  nicht angenommen. SMTP-Authentifizierung mit den selben Daten wie  Eingangsserver ist aktiv.


Dann schau bitte mal ins Mail log und poste die exakte Fehlermeldung die dort steht. Des weiteren die ISPConfig Version und Linux Distribution.


----------



## Cuver77 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich nutze 3.0.2.1 auf opensuse 11.2. sind den logs sind einige Probleme drin. SASL Login scheitert und mit clamav stimmt irgendetwas nicht.

Maiprotokoll:
Jun 20 12:25:20 srv01 pop3d: LOGIN, user=info@webcoreserver.de, ip=[::ffff:84.57.124.25], port=[49823]
Jun 20 12:25:20 srv01 pop3d: LOGOUT, user=info@webcoreserver.de, ip=[::ffff:84.57.124.25], port=[49823], top=0, retr=0, rcvd=12, sent=39, time=0
Jun 20 12:25:21 srv01 postfix/smtpd[1458]: connect from dslb-084-057-124-025.pools.arcor-ip.net[84.57.124.25]
Jun 20 12:25:21 srv01 postfix/smtpd[1458]: warning: dslb-084-057-124-025.pools.arcor-ip.net[84.57.124.25]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Jun 20 12:25:25 srv01 postfix/smtpd[1458]: lost connection after AUTH from dslb-084-057-124-025.pools.arcor-ip.net[84.57.124.25]
Jun 20 12:25:25 srv01 postfix/smtpd[1458]: disconnect from dslb-084-057-124-025.pools.arcor-ip.net[84.57.124.25]

Mailwarn:
Jun 20 12:19:16 srv01 amavis[28498]: (28498-01) (!)ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd: No such file or directory, retrying (2)
Jun 20 12:19:22 srv01 amavis[28498]: (28498-01) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd: No such file or directory) at (eval 101) line 325.
Jun 20 12:19:22 srv01 amavis[28498]: (28498-01) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Jun 20 12:25:21 srv01 postfix/smtpd[1458]: warning: dslb-084-057-124-025.pools.arcor-ip.net[84.57.124.25]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure

Mailerror:
Jun 20 12:19:22 srv01 amavis[28498]: (28498-01) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd: No such file or directory) at (eval 101) line 325.
Jun 20 12:19:22 srv01 amavis[28498]: (28498-01) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups

Da habert es wohl noch an der Konfiguration oder?


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2010)

Da scheint nicht alles richtig installiert zu sein. Hast Du dich denn exakt an die opensuse 11.2 Installationsanleitung für ispconfig gehalten?

P.s. Ich würde Dir raten mal Debian statt OpenSuSE anzusehen, wenn Du ein langfristig stabiles produktionssystem suchts. openSuSE setups sind komplizierter zu installieren und zu warten und gehen auch bei Updates gerne mal kaputt.


----------



## Cuver77 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das HowTo für opensuse 11.1 benutzt, da ich das englischesprachige für 11.2 nicht gesehen hatte. Dies ist dann wohl ein Fehler gewesen, oder? 

Nur bei der quota-Installation bin ich von HowTo abgewichen, da ich keinen Eintrag für /dev/sda3            /srv                 ext4      in der fstab hatte. Ich habs dann einfach ohne diese Zeile ausgeführt. Wäre dies ein Problem? Die Quota's wollte ich sowieso nicht nutzen.

Wegen Debian habe ich auch schon überlegt. Bisher bin ich davor zurückgeschreckt, da ich das System / Befehle nicht kenne. Aber das ist sicherlich nicht so ein großen Problem.


----------



## Till (21. Juni 2010)

> Ich habe das HowTo für opensuse 11.1 benutzt, da ich das  englischesprachige für 11.2 nicht gesehen hatte. Dies ist dann wohl ein  Fehler gewesen, oder?


Fehler nicht direkt. Aber ich vermute mal dass das pam_mysql Modul das bei Dir installiert ist irgendwelche Probleme macht. OpenSuuSE ist da recht heikel, einige pam_mysql rpm's funktionieren einfach nicht während andere gehen. warum das so ist hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht rausgefunden, ich vermute mal dass verschiedene compile Optionen in den diversen repositorys des opensuse Build service verwendet werden, da unter umständen inkompatibel sind.

Du könntest also versuchen das pam_mysql paket zu deinstallieren und es nochmal nach dem 11.2 Tutorial neu zu installieren.


----------

